
Google's automated system wrongly removed our app. A human would have stopped it - zwigglers
https://medium.com/@yeoyaowei/google-screwed-our-startup-because-of-the-faceless-systems-they-use-to-deal-with-app-developers-94ca199faaca
======
al2o3cr

        We concluded we were not going to be able to get through
        to a human decision maker without spending a bucket load
        of money on lawyers 
    

Google is not a court. If you want to argue about whether somebody's trademark
is or isn't being infringed on, you'll need to take them to court. Barring
that, current IP law requires companies to take a maximalist enforcement
position like Google has here, or face liability for infringement themselves.

If this name was that critical to your business, consider why _you_ hadn't
sought trademark protection.

~~~
zwigglers
The issue being highlighted is that Google is not deploying humans to review
these decisions and instead leaving them to automated systems.

There is a difference between being an responsible enforcer of IP rights and
automatically removing apps when they receive a complaint.

If you read the article in more detail, the complaint's only request was that
the offending app's name be changed. The offending app complied with the
request, but upon appeal Google did not take this into account and offered a
boilerplate rejection without considering the facts of the particular case.

